# 1080- Wed 3-5



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Just tuned in . . . I'll add little comments when I get a chance

-Dixon has been here almost all summer working on his game

-Zbo is in the best shape of his life

-Blazers only sports organization to be awarded "points of life" award by the president

-Wheels said that the Blazers are more concerned about giving back to the community more than any other sports organization he has been associated with (3-4)

-Patterson has been part of 20+ drafts and the last one has been the most amazing one he has been part of


----------



## soonerterp (Nov 13, 2005)

Thanks for the quick recap ... hope to read more later.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

soonerterp said:


> Thanks for the quick recap ... hope to read more later.



I'm multi-tasking with people walking into my office tripping on the volume of my radio and typing while I am "listening" to them. So hopefully others out there will add to this thread.

So far it has been pretty intersting . . . but Big Suk is "suking" up big time to Patterson . . . it's a Blazer love fest so far . . . not that there is anything wrong with that


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

how many more years are they going to trumpet out the "1000 points of light" award? Wasn't that like *years* ago? When Trader Bob was here?

hasn't the statue of limitations run out on that one?

to answer my own question, that was october 25th, 1999 (oh to be 1999 again).


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Joel is on the phone

-has a new house . . . furniture shopping . . . not fully unpacked yet . . . 

-lot of guys at the practice facility

-he did some boxing in the off season

-he going to be more focused on the leadership role . . . will be more vocal . . . he realizes he is the leader of the team(???) . . . 

-Joel is the captian of the team

-excited about Big Cat coming to the organization and thinks it only helps the team to have players competing for minutes (what else is he going to say)

Webster and Jack in studio and up next . . .

Biggest thing I got from Joel is that he sees himself as the leader of the team and plans on asserting himself as a such (again, I'm multi tasking here)


----------



## tlong (Jan 6, 2003)

Are they the only sports organization with a 25-point pledge as well?


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Hap said:


> how many more years are they going to trumpet out the "1000 points of light" award? Wasn't that like *years* ago? When Trader Bob was here?
> 
> hasn't the statue of limitations run out on that one?
> 
> to answer my own question, that was october 25th, 1999 (oh to be 1999 again).



They spent a good amount of time about everything the Blazers do for the community . . . it was all set up by a softball caller praising the Blazers for their community work (program giving tickets to students who do well . . . or something like that)

(I would love to know if that call was a set up phone call.)


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Nate on the phone: 

-more talk about all the guys putting work in before training camp

-sends his love to medicore man

-Nate going to run them the very first practice (get them in shape)

. . . damn staff . . . missed a bunch of stuff . . .

-Jack: funny story about Nate . . . likes to imitate players, Zach being his best impression . . . Zach is naturally funny . . . Zach comes to practice with pants hanging down, cap sideways imitating Zach swager (something like that). . . Jack does say that most of the time Nate is serious

-Nate (response to caller): Three guys with potential to represent Blazersw during all star weekend (Jack, Webster, Roy)

-Nate (response to caller): Webster is like a Mitch Richmond . . . CAN PLAY THE 2 OR 3 . . . Webster needs to work on putting the ball on the floor and his defense

-Jack (response to caller): ACC prepared him for the NBA . . . stiff competition every game . . . keeps in touch with ex-college players . . . (boring question)

Nate's off to catch a plane

-Jack on Jack about the ankle: first time ever being hurt . . . slow process . . . had to grind it out . . . Jack thinks he has a better billboard than Webster (has bigger dumbbells) . . . having fun about the billboards . . . 

-Talk about Webster being at the high school football game . . . he spent his time talking to kids and signing autographs (good attitude at the game . . . just like Rasheed used to do in the community) . . . Webster said kids repected him, didn't crowd him . . . good experience for all . . .

Canzano up next . . .


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Am I basically talking to myself . . . because I hate to do this for not, while people in the office are figuring out what a freak I am . . .


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> Am I basically talking to myself . . . because I hate to do this for not, while people in the office are figuring out what a freak I am . . .


no, I'm reading it. I know what it's like to think you're talking to yourself tho and how frustrating that can be..so I decided to say that no, you're not.


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

Here comes Can'tzano!


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

HispanicCausinPanic said:


> Here comes Can'tzano!



I'll keep going (thanks hap), but add some to this thread if you get a chance


----------



## tlong (Jan 6, 2003)

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> Nate on the phone:
> 
> *-sends his love to medicore man*



:laugh:


----------



## handclap problematic (Nov 6, 2003)

I am reading as well.
I would listen but I don't get the reception here in southern Oregon.
Thanks. 

Prunetang


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

To finish up Webster . . . he sounds like he has a real appreciation for the fans and wants to give back

Now on to Wheels and Canzano:

-Canzano anwsers all his emails

-got over 600 emails over the call in the Ducks game

-posts the more intersting ones on his blog

-joking about Canzano being hated 

-Canzano wiil write article about Zach's situation tomorrow

-will be a civil suit with depositions

-will be embarrassing to Zaqch and Blazers

-ZACH CANNOT BE A CORNERSTONE OF THE FRANCHISE (flat out from Canzano)

-(it really sounds pretty bad about what happened)

-Canzano spoke with alleged "victim" of the incident

-degrading, self-centered acts going to come out

-issue is consent or not (I called this when it first came out)

-Canzano believes the alleged victim and thinks detectives do

-thinks Zbo dodged a bullet (no criminal prosecution)

-(I want to call Canzano and tell him his analysis is wrong . . . she is the "alleged victim" at this point but Canzano is talking like she is the victim of wrong doing)

-Canzano is really dogging Zbo and going to bat for the "alleged victim"

-with this incident, Zbo has put himself in a situation where he needs to go . . . on the same level as Miles . . . he is a walking time bomb

-more about the blown call

Kevin Pritchard is next

(Canzano is so full of himself)


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

Can'tZano thinks we should trade ZBo to Denver? For Who? Certainly not Martin, who would be 10 times worse for this team than Zach! Does he think Denver would give us Nene? As usual, he didn't offer up how we could trade Zach to Denver (or any other team) in a realistic manner that would be good for the team.


----------



## Foulzilla (Jan 11, 2005)

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> Am I basically talking to myself . . . because I hate to do this for not, while people in the office are figuring out what a freak I am . . .


Nope, I just got through reading it. It is much appreciated.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> she is the "alleged victim" at this point but Canzano is talking like she is the victim of wrong doing


Wait, so you think she is the one guilty of wrongdoing, not Zach?

EDIT: Ah, I see what you mean. It was a bit unclear.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

KP:

-practice facility in Ptd is a great environment . . . KP is putting a platform/program in place and the practice facility is part of it (spoke to Dumars . . . KP talks fast) . . . lots more about trying to create an atmoshpere so they can take off running right away and building a winning program

-Raef on the phone . . . added "guns" this summer . . . Raef one of the first ones to arrive . . . lots of time in the weight room . . . bought a house . . . wife is "Joey" . . . Raef learning the area and enjoying it, even the rain . . . competition is healthy and needed luxuary in the league . . . (sounds more excited thatn when I heard him earlier in the summer)

-KP thinks, because of all the changes, alot will be determine in training camp . . . everyone will get a crack at playing this year . . . evaluate as goes along . . . Raef shoots the ball well and be a grat locker room guy, will make guys better on and off the court (KP said this when asked about Raef because he is on the phone)

-Raef sounds like he plans to lead through example (not so much vocal)

-KP is talking again. . . says good chemistry is already being built in the practice facility

(Didn't really capture KP's thought well . . . maybe not others as well, it will be interesting to see how much I slaughtered this if I listen again via internet)

And that is it . .. OK, hope you enjoyed because now I willl spend an extra hour at work to catch up :biggrin:


----------



## baler (Jul 16, 2003)

Samuel said:


> Wait, so you think she is the one guilty of wrongdoing, not Zach?


  Not what he said at all!


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

Did anybody else notice that once Steve Patterson and the players were out of the studio, Big SUCK totally changed his demeanor. When Patterson was there he kind of kissed his butt. Once they left and Can'tZano got on the air, he started to dog on Zbo and the team. I hate that. That must have put Wheels who was sitting right next to him in a tough spot. I respect people who are always dogging on the team(Can'tZano) more than someone who changes his opinion depending on who is in the room. Sometimes I wonder how people land there jobs. When you have a job in the media, whether it's radio, print or TV, you have a big responsibility and to waver back and forth because of who is standing next to you is inexcusable! I didn't have much respect for that dork in the first place, but after that showing he sinks even more! If it means anything, I believe Wheels did well as a middle man. Interviewing your boss and answering ?'s from the public at the same time can't be easy. Peace Out!


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Samuel said:


> Wait, so you think she is the one guilty of wrongdoing, not Zach?
> 
> EDIT: Ah, I see what you mean. It was a bit unclear.



In hindsight not the biggest deal. But my point is Canzano is assuming that the female's version of the events are all true, thus making her a victim. At this point they are really just allegations (allegations that the DA's office decide not to prosecute on) and even though he believes her, he should still treat the story as allegations and not fact. (I'm sure he hasn't heard Zbo's version of the events.) He could say that he found the female to be credible and believes she was the victim of wrong doing. But instead he just continually refers to her as a victim which means she was subject to wrong doing . . . again as I try to explain it I realize its not much of a distinction . .. but for whatever reason it was really pissing me off at the time

But I guess its his job to form and write opinions and he clearly is of the opinion that the female was a victim.

Technically if she is lying about all this, Zbo could be a victim of slander . . . but I don't exactly see Zbo as a victim . . .


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

I listened to some of the broadcast and my word... what an awkward transition. The broadcast quickly transformed from a flowery Blazers PSA into a Zach Randolph attack. Hearing Wheels awkwardly change the subject was classic.


----------



## ebott (Jan 7, 2003)

Dude, Canzano's got my worried about whether or not the team should keep Zach. Zach's my favorite player so that's saying something. Every other time I heard something I was Mr. Zach Apologist here saying how it's gotta be all wrong, or it's not his fault if his buddy did something bad or any number of other excuses. But with the stuff Canzano said today, I'm worried.

But if Zach has a 25/12 season and we win 40 games I won't give a rats *** what he does off the court.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

ebott said:


> Dude, Canzano's got my worried about whether or not the team should keep Zach. Zach's my favorite player so that's saying something. Every other time I heard something I was Mr. Zach Apologist here saying how it's gotta be all wrong, or it's not his fault if his buddy did something bad or any number of other excuses. But with the stuff Canzano said today, I'm worried.
> 
> But if Zach has a 25/12 season and we win 40 games I won't give a rats *** what he does off the court.


Canzano is a willing tool for this woman. He's wanted Zach gone for a while, him being the latest target of his, and he's using this oppurtunity to try and get him out of here.

I think it's obvious this woman is out for money, that's probably why she waited for the trip to ER because she first tried to get money from Zach. Now, I'll be the first to admit I don't, but neither does Canzano. He seems to be trying to make it so Zach will just setlle instead of going through the 'mudslinging' as he put it. Then he knows a lot of people will assume he is guilty or he wouldn't settle with her. I hope Zach fights this and doesn't give her anything, but I wouldn't be surprise if his lawyer said it'd be best to settle and take it as a lesson learned.


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

Whether or not Zach should be traded, it will not happen this season. He is young, highly paid and coming off an injury riddled season. This is his year to come back to 20/10 form. If we have a healthy, 20/10 Zach and his off court issues still are coming up then we can trade him and get a hefty prize. Right now we are looking at overpaid players with worse attitude problems, injuries and consiterably less skilles(Kenyon Martin)


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

HispanicCausinPanic said:


> Did anybody else notice that once Steve Patterson and the players were out of the studio, Big SUCK totally changed his demeanor. When Patterson was there he kind of kissed his butt. Once they left and Can'tZano got on the air, he started to dog on Zbo and the team. I hate that.


that doesn't surprise me at all. He, like all the knobs @ KFXX have no backbone, or dignity. They'll ride whatever gravey train they can to get where they think they need to go.

have some back bone, big suck. If you're going to talk crap about the team when Patterson isn't there (and let's be honest, thats the fans' shtick), have the balls to do it when the President is there.

He probably didn't want to be made a fool of like Steven A Smith was.



> That must have put Wheels who was sitting right next to him in a tough spot. I respect people who are always dogging on the team(Can'tZano) more than someone who changes his opinion depending on who is in the room. Sometimes I wonder how people land there jobs. When you have a job in the media, whether it's radio, print or TV, you have a big responsibility and to waver back and forth because of who is standing next to you is inexcusable!


they were probably incredibly desperate to land ANYONE who was a "pro athlete" so they could look like they had an insider or someone who knew about sports, etc. 

He's there token athlete at best, because the guy is a dork. 



> I didn't have much respect for that dork in the first place, but after that showing he sinks even more! If it means anything, I believe Wheels did well as a middle man. Interviewing your boss and answering ?'s from the public at the same time can't be easy. Peace Out!


the fan needs to get rid of big dork and NOT hire the bald dork. but they won't, and they will.


----------



## Public Defender (May 5, 2003)

HispanicCausinPanic said:


> Did anybody else notice that once Steve Patterson and the players were out of the studio, Big SUCK totally changed his demeanor. When Patterson was there he kind of kissed his butt. Once they left and Can'tZano got on the air, he started to dog on Zbo and the team. I hate that.


I'm with you - I didn't hear the program, but no self-respecting person, whether you're on the radio or not, should act like that. Be consistent! If you've got a Blazer believer in the studio, and you're a Blazer believer, cool, love it up. But then when a Blazer critic comes in, you have to stick up for the positive. Again, I didn't hear it, so I can't really say much more than that - but maybe Big Suk should have challenged Canzano a little on what he got from the alleged victim.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Public Defender said:


> but maybe Big Suk should have challenged Canzano a little on what he got from the alleged victim.



Great point. Not only did he avoid putting anyone on the spot with hard questions, he didn't even press for more information when Canzano said he talked to the woman.

With all that draft Morrison campaign, he didn't ask Patterson about that (I missed the first 40 mins) . . . and Patterson even talked about the draft saying how amazing it was. Suk talks a good game, but he had no journalistic talent and was a wimp during the time I was listening.

I think there is going to be a damaging article on Zach tomorrow . . . Canzano's article v. Patterson's statement that Zach is in the best shape of his career. Talk about character v. winning . . .


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

I just wanted to thank you, KMD, for the great updates

Very much appreciated. Repped!


----------



## TP3 (Jan 26, 2003)

Canzano is a tool...don't believe him and certainly don't get your opinion from him. He's unprofessional and makes a joke out of the Oregonian. 

The world needs a whole lot LESS of people like him.


----------



## ProZach (Oct 13, 2005)

TP3 said:


> Canzano is a tool...don't believe him and certainly don't get your opinion from him. He's unprofessional and makes a joke out of the Oregonian.
> 
> The world needs a whole lot LESS of people like him.



Canzano is a self-centered know-it-all trying to destroy a once proud franchise because of his personal hate of those in charge. He seeks out negativity and jumps at the chance to align himself with anyone who brings the Blazers bad press, all the while needing to be the center of attention and controversy. He reminds of me someone....


Oh yeah, Democrats. :angel:


----------



## BlazerFanFoLife (Jul 17, 2003)

ProZach said:


> Canzano is a self-centered know-it-all trying to destroy a once proud franchise because of his personal hate of those in charge. He seeks out negativity and jumps at the chance to align himself with anyone who brings the Blazers bad press, all the while needing to be the center of attention and controversy. He reminds of me someone....
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, Democrats. :angel:


I was thinking more of the line that he marches on without relent. Not listening to the oppinions of others, trying to destroy everything in his path, being self rightious and anyone with another oppinion is wrong. Kinda like a Republican President we all know.


----------



## soonerterp (Nov 13, 2005)

SheedSoNasty said:


> I just wanted to thank you, KMD, for the great updates
> 
> Very much appreciated. Repped!



I also say thanks, and you are repped from me as well. I was away all night.

Sorry if it seemed like you were talking to yourself. I feel like that a lot.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Thanks for the recap Kiss. Glad to know Nate took the time to wish me well. I wish he would have done it a little faster, but that's Nate being Nate.....slow it down and all. 

What I was really happy to read was that Nate thought Jack, Roy and Webster had a chance to represent the team at all-star weekend. That means he is planning at least now on playing them enough to get that chance. 


Joel is now boxing???? His new nick name should be the great white hope.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

Joel's been boxing since last year, MM.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

SheedSoNasty said:


> Joel's been boxing since last year, MM.




Can we still call him the great white hope.


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

Thanks so much, KMD. Hope they were not po'd at your job. Being out of area, I rely on people like you to keep me informed.
Too bad some people tried to degrade your excellent information into partisan bickering of accusations of what they "know" a woman whom they have never meant is "really" up to. The first is off topic and the second cannot be more than speculation based on no knowledge (admittedly Crapanzo may be doing the same). Whether or not she is "really" up to something nefarious depends on 1) whether or not you want Zach on the team - if you do, she is a liar, if you don't, she is a victim and 2) whether or not you think women who claim sexual assault/harassment are "just making it up" - nearly always not but there are exceptions. Since none of us know, how about keeping our personal prejudices out of the discussion or at least calling them pesonal prejudices and not what we "know"?


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer (Jan 28, 2003)

mgb said:


> Canzano is a willing tool for this woman. He's wanted Zach gone for a while, him being the latest target of his, and he's using this oppurtunity to try and get him out of here.
> 
> I think it's obvious this woman is out for money, that's probably why she waited for the trip to ER because she first tried to get money from Zach. Now, I'll be the first to admit I don't, but neither does Canzano. He seems to be trying to make it so Zach will just setlle instead of going through the 'mudslinging' as he put it. Then he knows a lot of people will assume he is guilty or he wouldn't settle with her. I hope Zach fights this and doesn't give her anything, but I wouldn't be surprise if his lawyer said it'd be best to settle and take it as a lesson learned.


I hope he just settles, because I'd rather not have to put up with some ridiculous media circus this season. Settling is sometimes money well spent for these types of guys. I wouldn't hold it against him for doing that, although that's not to say I'm going to think he's a really cool dude after I hear what the settlement is regarding...


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Blazer Ringbearer said:


> I hope he just settles, because I'd rather not have to put up with some ridiculous media circus this season. Settling is sometimes money well spent for these types of guys. I wouldn't hold it against him for doing that, although that's not to say I'm going to think he's a really cool dude after I hear what the settlement is regarding...




I hope, if he did nothing wrong, that he counter sues for defamtion(sp?) of character. I'm tired of people seeing $ signs and taking the easy way out. How bout the woman get off her back and get a real job.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

cannedhamzano does this picks a player and tries to run him out of town.....sheed, damon, dale davis...etc zbo is just the new boy in the sites and I hope people will start to see the pattern. Oh and its said but people on the east coast think he is a reporter not a columnist, so they take his word as gospel! its stupid and sickening but he is totally back but the sports editor, the Snoregonian has some issues with the blazers lord knowns when or where they started let alone why but it would be nice to find out!


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

crandc said:


> Thanks so much, KMD. Hope they were not po'd at your job. Being out of area, I rely on people like you to keep me informed.
> Too bad some people tried to degrade your excellent information into partisan bickering of accusations of what they "know" a woman whom they have never meant is "really" up to. The first is off topic and the second cannot be more than speculation based on no knowledge (admittedly Crapanzo may be doing the same). Whether or not she is "really" up to something nefarious depends on 1) whether or not you want Zach on the team - if you do, she is a liar, if you don't, she is a victim and 2) whether or not you think women who claim sexual assault/harassment are "just making it up" - nearly always not but there are exceptions. Since none of us know, how about keeping our personal prejudices out of the discussion or at least calling them pesonal prejudices and not what we "know"?


Well I know you are not talking about me because I specifically said I 'think' and that I didn't know for sure and neither did Canzano. Of course you didn't bother to quote anyone so it's hard to 'know' who you are talking about.


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

mediocre man said:


> How bout the woman get off her back and get a real job.


She's got a real job, according to Canzano. Besides, who says prostitution isn't a real job? 

barfo


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

barfo said:


> She's got a real job, *according to Canzano*. Besides, who says prostitution isn't a real job?
> 
> barfo


Hahaha, you are funny, Barfo!


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> Great point. Not only did he avoid putting anyone on the spot with hard questions, he didn't even press for more information when Canzano said he talked to the woman.
> 
> With all that draft Morrison campaign, he didn't ask Patterson about that (I missed the first 40 mins) . . . and Patterson even talked about the draft saying how amazing it was. *Suk talks a good game, but he had no journalistic talent and was a wimp during the time I was listening.*
> 
> I think there is going to be a damaging article on Zach tomorrow . . . Canzano's article v. Patterson's statement that Zach is in the best shape of his career. Talk about character v. winning . . .


Suk isn't a journalist and never has been a journalist that I know of. He's a guy who talks about sports on the radio.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Maybe it's a bit late, but the Fan does stream online now.

www.1080thefan.com


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

barfo said:


> She's got a real job, according to Canzano. Besides, who says prostitution isn't a real job?
> 
> barfo


2 questions. Do they get paid holidays and what is the 401k plan like?


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

HispanicCausinPanic said:


> 2 questions. Do they get paid holidays and what is the 401k plan like?


A lot of people don't get paid holidays or 401K or health insurance.


----------



## Spud147 (Jul 15, 2005)

Thank you KMD! Way too much to do at work this summer and haven't been able to keep up with Blazer news, your recap. is very much appreciated...

And some of the words are even spelled correctly. :biggrin:


----------

